# Kann Grafikkarte nicht installieren?!



## tomy86 (21. März 2011)

Hallo, ich wollte kürzlich meinen Grafikkarten Treiber aktuallisieren, doch das geht leider nicht... Grund ist, es kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung bei der Ausführung der Installation!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe ein Acer Aspire Notebook 8935G (Grafikkarte: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670), dass Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 ist Ultimate 64 Bit, dass habe ich natürlich alles berücksichtigt bei der Treiberauswahl!
Ich habe die Treiber von der ATI Page selber runtergeladen und die von der Acer, keiner von diesen Treibern ging, immer kam die selbe Meldung.

Im Geräte Manager sah ich, dass es bei der Grafikkarte 2 Aufgeführte Modelle gibt, sobald ich die Mobile Intel (R) Express-Chipsatzfamillie Aktiviere, wird die Auflösung hoch (1920 x 1080) 
Ich habe auch dxdiag laufen lassen, wenn ich die Mobile Intel (R) Express-Chipsatzfamillie aktiviert habe, siehts wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald ich aber diese Deaktiviere und die ATI aktiviere, siehts wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich bin langsam am ende mit dem Latein... es geht einfach nicht! Hab auch schon die älteren Versionen versucht!

da, vielleicht noch ein Bild vom Gerätemanger:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand helfen, dieses Problem zu lösen?

Mfg.


----------



## x-up (21. März 2011)

Wenn das Notebook noch unter Garantie ist, würde ich den technischen Support mal kontaktieren.


----------



## x-up (21. März 2011)

guckst du auch hier:
Acer Aspire 8935G - Windows 7 64bit Treiber für ATI HD 4670 gesucht - Acer-Userforum.de

EDIT: und auch hier
http://www.acer-userforum.de/acer-t...-bit-grafikprobleme-bios-update-sinnvoll.html


----------



## kuer (21. März 2011)

Da stimmt die Grundinstalation nicht. Bemühe den Support. Anscheinend wird ein Chip erkannt, den es nicht gibt (Intel). Da verhindert das instalieren eines neuen Treibers. 
 Probier mal: 

<LI itxtHarvested="1" itxtNodeId="673">BIOS Update auf Version 1.3210 <LI itxtHarvested="1" itxtNodeId="672">im BIOS den Punkt "Switchable Graphics" auf "Discrete Mode" umschalten >>> mit Taste [ F10 ] Änderungen speichern und Notebook neu starten
<LI itxtHarvested="1" itxtNodeId="671">ATI Catalyst Treiber Verison 10.11 direkt von der ATI / AMD Support Seite herunterladen <LI itxtHarvested="1" itxtNodeId="670">die zurzeit installierten ATI Catalyst Treiber und das Catalyst Control Center ( CCC ) deinstallieren <LI itxtHarvested="1" itxtNodeId="669">Notebook neu starten 
die aktuellen ATI Catalyst Treiber und das Catalyst Control Center ( CCC ) installieren 
Edit 01:

ATI Catalyst Treiber Version 10.11 >>> zunächst nur diese kleine 1,1 MB "große" Datei herunterladen und starten >>> danach beginnt der eigentliche Download der Treiber !



Habe ich aus dem Tread.


----------



## tomy86 (21. März 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> Da stimmt die Grundinstalation nicht. Bemühe den Support. Anscheinend wird ein Chip erkannt, den es nicht gibt (Intel). Da verhindert das instalieren eines neuen Treibers.


 
Hab da irgendwo gelesen das es Hybrid ist! also die Chipsets. Also gibts den Chip doch? (intel)

Zitat von einem anderen Forum:
Dir ist aber bekannt, dass Dein Notebook Acer Aspire 8935 G über eine sogenannte Hybridgrafik verfügt - oder ? 

Aber wieso bieten die dann nicht einen "Hybridtreiber" an?! Bei der Installations CD gibts ja dann anscheinend auch einen.


----------

